# Live scope



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Any one have advice on a good pole mount, or advice on mounting , I don’t really want to mount it to a trolling motor, and I heard if I mount it to the transom I will lose some of it options.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

A lot of options from diy to $300+ mounts. It all depends on your diy abilities and depth of wallet. That’s one thing that has kept me from buying one already. The diy mounts are not that sturdy and the aftermarket mounts are too expensive.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

fishing specialties. check out their website and give them a call. they will set you up with what you need for how you want it mounted and what you are mounting it on.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

When I bought the LiveScope, there wasn’t a track mounted option so I went the DIY route. I like to believe my DIY mount is sturdier than the commercially available mounts. I used Cisco electronics mount to get the ability to pivot it. This was a winter project











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

My advice is to use an old foot- controlled bow mount trolling motor you're no longer using or buy a used one online at craigs list or offer-up and remove the motor housing on the end of the pole. That way you can have a pole and foot directional control all in one at a low price.


----------

